# With only 5 games left???



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

OK, so I know I already posted this in the Playoff Watch thread, but figured I would post it as a stand alone question. Curious to here some comments:



> At least we have clinched a spot in the playoffs.
> 
> So that said. Do we worry about positioning, with the expectation that just about any of the matchups are going to be a challenge (with maybe the exception of Houston)? OR do we let the starters play a few less minutes and rest up and let some of the bench build momentum into the post season.
> 
> What is more important at this point? Fighting for position or getting Nash, Shaq & Hill some rest and the bench some confidence/rhythm building minutes?


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

_Let the starters play a few less minutes and rest up and let some of the bench build momentum into the post season._

:yes:


----------



## IntelligentlyDesigned (Mar 29, 2008)

Business as usual for D'Antoni.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Turn it up to 11. We need to be clicking on all cylinders when the playoffs start.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, we brought Alando back up...again. Wonder if Coach will play him in these last few games after he tore up the D league.
Ah who the **** am i kidding, of course he's not going to play.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

¹²³ said:


> _Let the starters play a few less minutes and rest up and let some of the bench build momentum into the post season._
> 
> :yes:


Careful, many think it doomed the Mavs last year.


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

xray said:


> Careful, many think it doomed the Mavs last year.


This is D'Antoni we're talking about. Playing the starters a few less minutes means a maximum of 3 minutes less. And those extra minutes are going to the other 3 in the 8-man rotation. Considering that every one of these 5 remaining games is a must win, the only way any other player outside the 8 is going to play is if we're up by at least 20 with 3 minutes left AND the other team has cleared their bench FIRST.

The only exception is Skinner. He has a chance to play every game. He'll still be under used though.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

None of this "rest" up crap. That **** is pointless. Let them continue to play, and grow with Shaq. Of course be smart, if someone has a little injury (I.E. Shaq), let them heal. But otherwise, it's best the Suns go into playoffs with their main guys in rhythm with each other. The bench isn't going to play, I've accepted it, you guys should to.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

It's not like anyone is playing more than 3 quarters a night, so why are you *****ing? 33 min to 7 guys is 231minutes out of a total of 240! So sure, give that 8th guy 10 minutes a game, which we do. What else do you want?


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

For me, it's not so much the minutes. Sure, our players are pretty old and the more rest they can get the better. But I think it's more important for the bench to get regular playing time so that they'll also develop a rhythm and get used to playing useful minutes.

This 8-man rotation is only good if your players stay healthy. If a man goes down, all of a sudden you're playing with 7 guys or you have an 8th player who is inadequately prepared. And what if you have 2 of the 8 who can't play? Remember when both Amare and Diaw were suspended a game? We still put up a good fight but what if the reserves were more confident and more reliable?

The playoffs are slow and physical. Anything can happen. D'Antoni's system is fun but it has no flexibility. And in my opinion, he doesn't do a good job of developing the bench and getting them ready in case he needs them. It's like he has no contingency plan.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

Aylwin said:


> For me, it's not so much the minutes. Sure, our players are pretty old and the more rest they can get the better. But I think it's more important for the bench to get regular playing time so that they'll also develop a rhythm and get used to playing useful minutes.
> 
> *This 8-man rotation is only good if your players stay healthy. If a man goes down, all of a sudden you're playing with 7 guys or you have an 8th player who is inadequately prepared. And what if you have 2 of the 8 who can't play? Remember when both Amare and Diaw were suspended a game? We still put up a good fight but what if the reserves were more confident and more reliable?*
> The playoffs are slow and physical. Anything can happen. D'Antoni's system is fun but it has no flexibility. And in my opinion, he doesn't do a good job of developing the bench and getting them ready in case he needs them. It's like he has no contingency plan.


Exactly. If both amare and shaq get benched because of foul trouble I wanna see Skinner playing with confidence.


----------

